# Do I need to gel coat exposed fiberglass?



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey y'all, I am in the process of working on a skiff restomod with my son. I just glassed in a couple of short stringers to channel the water from bow to stern. These stringers are made of divynicell and fiberglass reinforcement. Do I need to brush some gelcoat on these areas before I lay the cockpit deck over it? This section I'm taking about is only 6 inches or so and will most certainly see water during washing. Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

No. But you have to make sure that all of the glass is soaked with resin. Raw glass will absorb water.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks ducknut.....I went ahead and gelcoated this afternoon before I saw your reply. Good to know info. Thank you.


----------



## PaulSherwood (May 24, 2013)

I would. Raw resin will also (slowly)absorb water. It is also not UV resistant. If you leave it unfinished it will degrade physically and aesthetically.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It will be under the deck so sunlight will never reach it. 

It is typically not gel coated under the deck anyway...it needs wax to fully cure and that causes issue when attaching the sole and/or cap/liner.


----------

